# Fly Fishing Class in Pensacola



## Blueheron (Jan 19, 2009)

The FLY FISHERS OF NORTHWEST FLORIDA (Pensacola fly fishing club) are offering the course "Fly Fishing" at Mira Flores Park from Monday March 10th to Monday May 5th 2014. During this 18 hour course you will learn the basics of fly fishing, including equipment selection, fly casting, fly tying, knots and practical applications of fly casting techniques for both fresh and salt water. Classes will be held in the building at Mira Flores Park located at 17th Ave. and Belmont St. in Pensacola, on Monday evenings from 6:00 to 8:00 PM. The cost of this course is $60, and includes all course materials and the use of club equipment for fly tying and fly casting. Also included is a complimentary membership in the FFNWF for the remainder of 2014.

For more information on course content and to register for the course call Russ Shields at 983-9515 or [email protected]. The course is limited to the first 15 applicants so register early to ensure your participation.


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

Awesome!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Blueheron (Jan 19, 2009)

*Fly Fishing Class*

Capt. Baz will be the speaker the first night (March 10) with a powerpoint presentation on local saltwater fishing - fish, seasons, flies.

There is still room for more students. See the post below for contact info


----------

